

Ask HN: Does Agile make QA obsolete? - codereview11214


======
lmm
Just as with architecture or project management, it makes the notion of a
separate QA phase performed by separate QA staff obsolete. But it doesn't mean
you don't need QA, or people with QA skills.

------
countessa
no

~~~
dalke
In bold. Underlined even.

A Google search for the exact text "Does Agile make QA obsolete?" finds
[http://postmodernquality.blogspot.com/p/does-agile-make-
qa-o...](http://postmodernquality.blogspot.com/p/does-agile-make-qa-
obsolete.html) . It's a good first answer to this question.

